# Heinz Ketchup



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 18, 2013)

Found it works great for cleaning and polish brass casings.
It must be all the acid in the ketchup?

Les


----------



## Rodnall (Apr 19, 2013)

I relish trying that. I won't condim-ent if it doesn't cut the mustard! :biggrin:
Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## suffolk.reef (Apr 25, 2013)

Very Interesting.  We use Texas Pete hot sauce to polish our brass fittings on the ship. It is amazing what food products can do, just imagine what it is doing to your stomach.


----------



## russde (Apr 26, 2013)

We used to use Kool-aid (aka 'bug-juice') and/or coke to clean the brass deck drain covers when I was in the Navy...


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 26, 2013)

russde said:


> We used to use Kool-aid (aka 'bug-juice') and/or coke to clean the brass deck drain covers when I was in the Navy...



Humpf!  When I was in the Navy, we didn't use all that new fangled food stuff to clean the bright work, we just used good ol' Brasso and stinky cotton balls.:biggrin:


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks like it works well. Is that a .303 british?


----------



## BeSquare (Apr 26, 2013)

Toothpaste works really good too, the white stuff


----------



## Kretzky (Apr 26, 2013)

I believe it's the vinegar (acetic acid)... vinegar is also touted as being a good rust remover. Any mild acid should work, try vinegar on the casings, may be less messy than ketchup. I think the tomato enzymes also help (but don't quote me on that one). I think lemon juice is another one (citric acid).


----------



## gimpy (Apr 26, 2013)

Tomatoes have a lot of acid as well


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 26, 2013)

suffolk.reef said:


> Very Interesting.  We use Texas Pete hot sauce to polish our brass fittings on the ship. It is amazing what food products can do, just imagine what it is doing to your stomach.



Sometimes comments like this bother me, I mean think about what water does to iron!



:biggrin:

(This was ment as a light hearted joke, it could easily be mistaken for somthing else! )


----------

